# Language learning with two YouTube subtitles (LLY/WordLab, Chrome or Vivaldi browser)



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

“Now Netflix [2018] routinely dubs content in 10 languages, and as many as 26 if the show is for children.”
Netflix's plan to get everyone watching foreign-language content

I have nothing against dubbed films; the actors play different people all the time, the sound is studio quality; and if you're lucky, you find the actor's voice or pronunciation unbearable anyway. Unfortunately, it will be years before auto-dubbing is available.

I find series uninteresting, but if for some reason you like to watch them, do it in a foreign language you already know, to make better use of your time. Since the texts of language textbooks are also boring, series are perhaps worth a try. However, one should bear in mind that the vocabulary used is limited and mainly covers everyday topics.

“Uncertain about the difference between *subtitles* and *closed captioning [CC]*? In addition to displaying the dialogue, closed captioning will describe the program’s sounds or effects through text on the screen for the viewer who is unable to hear any audible noises.”
How to watch Netflix international shows and movies without those bad dubbed voice-overs

How to watch Netflix with a VPN
How to Watch Netflix with a VPN & which VPNs Work the Best

*Netflix by (Some) Languages
https://www.whats-on-netflix.com/library/*

Just to prevent illusions:

*Language Learning with Netflix [LLN/WordLab]: Do you plan to monetize the service in any way?*

_Netflix has alternative audio tracks for many well-known series, *but the subtitles in other languages languages don't match the audio*. We're considering creating new subtitles for these alternative audio tracks, so you could study German, for example, with 'Breaking Bad', with matching German audio and subtitles. I think a lot of people would enjoy studying a language with material they are already familiar with. We experimented with using automatic speech recognition, but weren't really satisfied with the results, so we'd need to hire people to create the subtitles manually. Access to these additional subtitles would be paid, to cover our costs. A couple of the new features will only be available for paid users. We're still thinking about it. But, yes, we'd like to earn some money with the project, to fund future projects.

*Have you received any response or feedback from Netflix?

No*. We haven't contacted them yet, as we assumed they had bigger fish to fry, and this wasn't their main use case. However, the project could likely go faster and further with their support. Source_

Google Webstore: Language Learning for Netflix







*Audio in the target language *(with or without video)
*No subtitles in the target language*
*Subtitles in a different language you understand very well*

_Disadvantage: If audio and subtitles of the target language are not available at the same time, it takes longer to learn the language._

or

*Audio in the target language *(with or without video)
*Subtitles in the target language*
*No subtitles in a different language you understand very well*

_Disadvantage: Only suitable for advanced learners_

or

*Audio in t**he target language *(with or without video)
*Subtitles in the target language*
*Subtitles in a different language you understand very well*
_
Optimal_


*Language Learning with YouTube Version 1.0.1:* “After installation, you will have additional features for language learning when you watch videos on Youtube.

Subtitles are shown in two languages, allowing you to compare the original audio and text with a translation in your language.
The extension allows you to listen to subtitles one at a time, and to change the playback speed.
There's a pop-up dictionary, and the extension suggest the most important words for you to learn.
'Pro' Mode enables the ability to save words and phrases. These will be highlighted whenever they occur in the subtitles. *This extension is a sister extension to 'Language Learning with Netflix'*, and saved words are available in both extensions.

Our extension runs on *Google Chrome* on desktop and laptop computers running *Windows* and *MacOS*.”

*Language Learning with YouTube [LLY]* displays the subtitles in the original language of the video plus a translation at the same time; the size and position of the subtitles can be changed. Videos can be watched subtitle by subtitle (*A*utomatic *P*ause mode); the _space bar_ then restarts the video for the next subtitle. It is also possible to rewind and forward by one subtitle with the on-screen menu or these keys:

*D key:* next subtitle; 
*S key:* repeat;
*A key:* previous subtitle

In a column to the right of the video, the subtitles that precede and follow can be displayed.

I found LLY only a week ago and only give my first impressions here; I found the YouTube videos about it not very informative, so here are some screenshots showing some possibilities. LLY is still in the beta phase and not necessarily loved by YouTube.

The following examples are intended to demonstrate the basic functionality of LLY with more or less random languages.


*1) Videos without subtitles:* You can still make an audiobook out of them; to improve listening comprehension, the voice should only be considered as background noise that doesn’t require attention.

*4K You Tube to MP3, useful like the 4K Video Downloader*

4K YouTube to MP3 | Free YouTube to MP3 Converter







*2) Videos with automatically generated subtitles and and an automatic translation:* The quality varies greatly and depends on the speaker and the sound quality of the recording.









Jung, Psychological Types









Deleuze









Ukraine









Nichilismo









High School Ethics 66: Heidegger's Thought

*







*


















Servants









Travelling

*Effect of “Show machine translation: Yes” + “Show human translation: No”*


*3) Videos with automatically generated subtitles and and and a translation **[**“**Human Captions”]** that **differs** from the original.* Often a video only has subtitles for foreign languages, and what matters here is not so much correspondence as providing the viewer with the best possible information:










*Effect of “Show machine translation: No” + “Show human translation: Yes”*

Notice that the information ‘Matterhorn’ is only given in the translation.




















*4) Videos with an added subtitle **[“Human Captions”]** in the language of the video and automatic translation.* 









Taiwan History Lecture




























Export format of the subtitles: Print (HTML). Alternative: Excel









Smith

*4) Videos with an added subtitle [“Human Captions”] in the language of the video and an added translation that matches the spoken text exactly, typically produced specifically for language learning purposes.*


















Not Latin

Latin text in the Video + Russian translation + English translation, all by the author; the auto-generated Italian subtitles are not used. Google Translate can translate Latin, but the quality of these translations is notoriously low, as this screenshot confirms. This is not surprising, however, as Latin is commercially irrelevant for Google.










DW

Note the *capital letters* for nouns, nominalised adjectives, etc. They are missing from automatically generated YouTube subtitles, which is why these videos aren’t ideal for learning German.


Is LLY worth it? That depends on individual needs and the quality of the subtitles in the original language, ideally edited by the author, but also on the availability of interesting videos on intellectual topics, which can be problematic especially for videos from dictatorially ruled countries.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

*A. Browser: Use Google Chrome (or Vivaldi, as long as you don't need the LLY search bar, see below)*

The Best Browsers of 2021

*Vivaldi* — *Fast, secure and compatible with most Chrome extensions*

*Brave* — Great user experience with accessible built-in features

*Firefox* — The quintessential pro user and privacy focused browser

Tenta Browser — Innovative design with built-in VPN and ad-blocker

Google Chrome — Industry standard RAM hog, with poor privacy 
Best Browsers of 2021: Vivaldi, Firefox, Chrome & Plenty More Besides

Vivaldi vs Chrome: 3 things that work better in Vivaldi browser
Chrome vs Vivaldi: Which One is Right For You ? - Getting Geek
How to Switch from Chrome to Vivaldi - Make Tech Easier
How to manage too many browser tabs in Chrome, Firefox, Brave, and Vivaldi

Make Google Chrome Ask Before Quitting (Exit Confirmation)
Can i make Chrome ask before closing all tabs? - Google Chrome Community

“Browser code can be roughly divided into three parts. The first part – the *browser engine* – takes care of rendering webpages. That’s the code we share with Chrome and other Chromium-based browsers. The second part is responsible for the *user interface* – that’s the part you see and interact with the most. That’s where Vivaldi is unique. The third part controls *external services* such as synchronization between devices. *In Vivaldi, that part is fully secure and independent of Chrome*. So this is what Vivaldi’s made of: a universal engine, a fundamentally new user interface, and secure and independent data exchange.”

How Vivaldi browser is different from Google Chrome

Like Google Chrome, Vivaldi is based on the open-source browser project Chromium, which is why most Chrome extensions also can be used with Vivaldi. I have tried LLY with Chrome, but so far it seems to work with Vivaldi as well, *but the additional LLY search bar is missing*, as far as I can see; see below.

*B. Extensions for Vivaldi/Chrome (Add-ons for Firefox)

1. How to install an extension in Vivaldi/Chrome:*

Browse to the Chrome Web Store;
Select the _Extensions_ category;
Search for desired extension;
Click _Add to Chrome_ to install the extension in Vivaldi.
Using Extensions in Vivaldi | Vivaldi Browser Help

*2. Install the ad blocker uBlock for Vivaldi/Chrome*

uBlock Origin

*3. Install Video Speed Controller for Vivaldi/Chrome (and Firefox)*

I didn't find the announced ability to change the playback speed, but that doesn't matter, because there are video speed controllers with which you can also fast-forward and rewind, which is also interesting for language learning without LLY/LLN, hence the link for Firefox. As usual, don't be surprised if other extensions/add-ons use the same keys or cause other problems.

“HTML5 video provides native APIs to accelerate playback of any video, but most implemented players either hide or limit this functionality. This extension fixes that, plus more...

It will help you optimize your video viewing by allowing you to make quick playback speed adjustments, as well as rewind the video to hear the last few second one more time. We don't read at a constant speed, and we talk much slower than we read - there is no reason why we have to listen at a constant speed and at a (very) slow rate.

Once the extension is installed simply navigate to any page that offers HTML5 video, and you'll see a speed indicator in top left corner of the video player. Hover over the indicator to reveal the controls to accelerate, slowdown, or rewind the video. Or, even better, use your keyboard:

*S* - decrease playback speed.
*D* - increase playback speed.
*R* - reset playback speed.
*Z* - rewind video by 10 seconds.
*X* - advance video by 10 seconds.
*V* - show/hide controller.

If you prefer other shortcuts, want to change the increment value, or want the player to remember your playback speed in the future, head into the settings page and customize it to your heart's content.”

Chrome Extension: Video Speed Controller

Firefox Add-on: Video Speed Controller[/URL

*Controls of Video Speed Controller: Top left of the video*




*4. Install the LLY extension *(or LLN for Netflix)

*https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/language-learning-with-yo/jkhhdcaafjabenpmpcpgdjiffdpmmcjb*

Language Learning with Netflix

*C. How to use Language Learning with YouTube [LLY]*

Don't be confused by the fact that the information about LLY and LLN is spread over two websites, languagelearningwithnetflix and wordlab.app. WordLab seems to be the new name, but it is not yet clear how LLY and LLN will be differentiated. In many places you can see that it is a work in progress, but this only makes it a little more confusing.

*Wordlab | language-learning Chrome extension

https://languagelearningwithnetflix.com

How to use 'Language Learning with the YouTube Vivaldi/Chrome extension

LLN - Instructions*

For Netflix: LLN - Instructions

LLY/LLN Study Tips: LLN - More Info

Forum LLN: Language Learning with Netflix Forum

Catalogue: Language Learning with Netflix - Catalogue










LLY adds a second settings wheel to YouTube, located at the bottom left of the video. It does not replace the right wheel. To the left of the wheel you can switch LLY on and off.

The small blue circle with the white 'Play' icon on the left side of the right subtitle column (see videos in the first post) can be moved vertically, and the video will start at the desired position, which allows you to scroll backwards and forwards through the subtitles of the entire video.

*D. Search for YouTube videos:*

The most interesting content for N types is usually found in monographs and journals; to get reasonably interesting content, you are left with YouTube lectures, which are unfortunately mostly in English. The search function is not particularly helpful in finding them, as it is not possible to search for a time longer than [Long (> 20 minutes)].

*Outside of YouTube: *

1. *YouTube Channel Crawler*

2. For YouTube content disliked by Google/YouTube: www.duckduckgo.com

3. *WordLab: *Youtube Channels to Learn English











This small catalogue is not impressive and also contains entries that do not belong.

(Not to be confused with Language Learning with Youtube - Catalogue)










*Within YouTube*:

a. Language (only of the user interface)
b. *Location*










c. Length of the video
d. Subtitles/CC

*Additional LLY Menu*



















e. *Source Language*
f. Translation Language
g. Subtitle (CC) search

With these additional LLY search options, the function of the 'Translation language' field is not yet clear to me; also, the videos found often have no subtitles at all. So you need a little patience.

*I have just noticed that LLY works with the Vivaldi browser in principle, but I can't find this additional LLY search bar. So if in doubt, use Google Chrome!* Since use several browsers at the same time anyway, this doesn't particularly irritate me, but others may feel differently.

Those who don’t feel like spending even more time in front of the computer should follow the advice of many polyglots and use *Assimil's* books and audio files in the first phase of their language acquisition.

Anyone who has further *questions* should *answer* them right here.


----------



## Goretexeloh (25 d ago)

The addon on https://www.movavi.com/ has two distinct subtitles that it can show. On the right side, the transcript is also time-stamped. You can open a popover with a dictionary, translation, and pronunciation on hover. Mandarin, however—there is a solution for that, see below—is transliterated in pinyin if you choose Chinese as the main subtitle. Even subtitle lines and individual words can be saved. When the mouse hovers over a word or phrase in the main subtitle, the movie can immediately halt and resume when the mouse is released. You may also configure it to pause after each line of the subtitles.


----------

